# Top Trumps



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We can always dream a little.



















Can you Trump this pair.

:laugh: :laugh:

A bit of fun for a Sunday afternoon

:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Ah! The Riva Aquarama

Those Italians certainly have style! :thumbsup:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll have Bond's F40 and your boat. Ta :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Go on then....


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Ah, those were the days, when I had more money than sense...










(Pic from Liverpoolships.org)

My "other"car - the fantastic Scammell Pioneer (should have trounced the Landrover Defender in the public imagination) - bottom example from 1944 and restored in 2002.










(pic from motorstown.com)










(pic from upload.wikimedia.org)


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Something unassuming.










Something luxurious.










And something "insane"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My old joints wouldn`t let me ride it but one can dream...

Brough Superior 986cc SS100 Alpine Grand Sports


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Bimota Tesi 3D and Hunter 41.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> We can always dream a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 some of these might


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Ah, those were the days, when I had more money than sense....


 A friend's father had an Explorer with the big Meadows petrol engine in it, used for heavy recovery in awkward/unusual places.

It got a diesel transplant after the mpg on one particular job was worked out at, THREE GALLONS TO THE MILE.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> My old joints wouldn`t let me ride it but one can dream...
> 
> Brough Superior 986cc SS100 Alpine Grand Sports
> 
> ...


 Nah, Bohmerland Long Touring out trumps it. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My old joints wouldn`t let me ride it but one can dream...
> 
> Brough Superior 986cc SS100 Alpine Grand Sports
> 
> ...


 Beautiful bike, to many their holy grail.

It was while riding one of these beauties that T.E.Laurence (Laurence of Arabia) was killed in Dorset.

I believe he owned several Brough's, seven I think, his last still being constructed when he was untimely killed. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

anyone got a pix of the airel square four? vinn


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> some of these might


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

vinn said:


> anyone got a pix of the airel square four? vinn


 Here's a Healey square four.










Early overhead cam square four










Later swinging arm square four.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks, if thats the model i am thinking of, it had 2 crankshafts geared together, the early one with babit bearings and the later had inserts. and with 1000 cc;s it wiped out the harleys and the indians - on the hill climb. vinn


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BeachPlaces/status/774824596667236352?s=09


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

WRENCH said:


> A friend's father had an Explorer with the big Meadows petrol engine in it, used for heavy recovery in awkward/unusual places.
> 
> It got a diesel transplant after the mpg on one particular job was worked out at, THREE GALLONS TO THE MILE.
> 
> Nah, Bohmerland Long Touring out trumps it. :thumbs_up:


 I`d forgotten about the Bohmerland, ok, I`d have both the SS100 AGS & one of those :thumbs_up:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This trumps all these old bikes by a country mile.

(imho as usual)

:biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok Bond, I`ll add a Black Shadow to my wants list :thumbsup:

Plus a couple of rather less well known and somewhat slower machines...

A 750cc










& a 1200cc shaft - driven prototype with through frame exhausts..










No doubt some smartie pants out there will be able to correctly identify these machines :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> This trumps all these old bikes by a country mile.
> 
> (imho as usual)
> 
> :biggrin:


 Thought the Millyard Viper would have been more your thing, Mr, Bond.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Thought the Millyard Viper would have been more your thing, Mr, Bond.


 I prefer my V10 to have a roof and a couple of proper seats.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok Bond, I`ll add a Black Shadow to my wants list :thumbsup:
> 
> Plus a couple of rather less well known and somewhat slower machines...
> 
> ...


 Pants well and truly stuffed with smarties

nm3-a- 750 and Guzzi style IZH 1, 1200cc and 23 hp. Looks a bit different from the IZH concept bike.










What's this then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here are your pants, I hope they fit...










:laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here are your pants, I hope they fit...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 Here's another interesting one, found at the end of the Second World War in Germany. Radial engine mounted in the front wheel, Megola style.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Something unassuming.


 owned one of those only in the Blazer body










Fantastic little truck :thumbsup: Traded it on a brand new a 1990 Chevy Iroc Z.... It was good to be young :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

But before the Typhoon I had a 66 Catalina :thumbsup:










Mine never looked quite that good though Same colour and side skirts though


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> owned one of those only in the Blazer body
> 
> Fantastic little truck :thumbsup: Traded it on a brand new a 1990 Chevy Iroc Z.... It was good to be young :yes:


 What appeals to me is something that looks like a "workies" truck can do this!

http://www.curbsideclassic.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Typhoon-e1398393110205.jpgAt the time it was introduced, the Syclone was the quickest stock pickup truck being produced in the world. Auto magazines compared its acceleration favorably to a variety of sports cars including the Corvette and - in a memorable comparison test in _Car and Driver_ magazine - a Ferrari.[2] Featuring a turbocharged 6-cylinder engine, all wheel drive, and 4 wheel anti-lock brakes, the specifications had more in common with a Porsche than most other pickup trucks.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> What appeals to me is something that looks like a "workies" truck can do this!
> 
> At the time it was introduced, the Syclone was the quickest stock pickup truck being produced in the world. Auto magazines compared its acceleration favorably to a variety of sports cars including the Corvette and - in a memorable comparison test in _Car and Driver_ magazine - a Ferrari.[2] Featuring a turbocharged 6-cylinder engine, all wheel drive, and 4 wheel anti-lock brakes, the specifications had more in common with a Porsche than most other pickup trucks.


 Very much so, unfortunately no weigh over the rear wheels though. Same engine as the then fastest production car as well The Grand National.. Almost bought one...almost


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> Very much so, unfortunately no weigh over the rear wheels though. Same engine as the then fastest production car as well The Grand National.. Almost bought one...almost


 My mate has one of those, fastest old biddies shopping car I've ever been in.

He used to let his then missus race it as well and at the drag strip she was always quicker than he was. He put it down to her having absolutely no mechanical sympathy what so ever, where he would always be thinking repair bills and tyres she would just jump in and thrash it within an inch of its life right from the first hint of the green light.

:laugh: :laugh:

That same running gear was also used in a Trans-Am pace car.










I had an identical one but with the standard Chevy V8 and back in the day amongst others had this Camaro.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> My mate has one of those, fastest old biddies shopping car I've ever been in.
> 
> He used to let he then missus race it as well and at the drag strip she was always quicker than he was. He put it down to her having absolutely no mechanical sympathy what so ever, where he would always be thinking repair bills and tyres she would just jump in and thrash it within an inch of its life right from the first hint of the green light.
> 
> ...


 That's a later model Camero than mine as well...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> That's a later model Camero than mine as well...


 Yep, probably the last year of that shape ??? Was your Camaro a 5.0 or a 5.7 there was a marked difference in how they went.

It was a nice motor but nowhere near as quick as my Vette.










Actually I'm reminded of the time Clarkson turned up at the strip one weekend in one of those Syclone pickups blowing off about how fast it was and was soundly beaten several times. Surprisingly it just wasn't that quick.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep, probably the last year of that shape ??? Was your Camaro a 5.0 or a 5.7 there was a marked difference in how they went.
> 
> It was a nice motor but nowhere near as quick as my Vette.


 350 (5.7) TPI L98. The same engine as the production corvette. but as you said not as fast as one... close though


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Defies description....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Defies description....


 Recently on holiday there was a company that had a few of that sort of thing offering sight seeing tours. Looked like it might have been a bit of fun for a couple of hours.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Defies description....


 I must admit to owning one of these.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No more of that string back glove soft shoe stuff please.


----------

